# My C-Media USB Headphone Set is not working correctly: Can anyone help?



## Randomness217 (Sep 14, 2016)

I just recently got my C-Media USB Headphone Set and I've noticed that the audio doesn't come out of the correct earpiece. What I mean by this is that the audio that should come out of the right earpiece comes out of the left(and vice versa). I run Windows 10 on a Toshiba Satellite Laptop. Can anyone help? Can anyone think of a product that is similar and would not have this problem?
My original audio jack is broken so I can't just not use it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Does this happen on a different PC?

Are the connections/cables correct?

It may be a faulty unit too.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Some drivers/software have an option to swap the channels in the configuration.


----------



## Randomness217 (Sep 14, 2016)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Does this happen on a different PC?
> 
> ...


It does happen with both PCs I've tried and I know that the cable isn't faulty as I've tried multiple headsets and earbuds.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If it's happening on two different PCs, then it may be the headset is bad.


----------

